# server is frozen by panic error: vm_fault on nofault entry, addr: c



## MagpieTomas (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello,

My server is frozen by 
	
	



```
panic error: vm_fault on nofault
entry, addr: ffffff808a574000 cpuid = 0
```

Please find attached a print screen. I use FreeBSD 8.2 amd 64 on i5 with RAID6 (Adaptec 6805). The error has appeared after installing and configuring apache22 with SSL. Memory was checked without error. After a restart of the server we have to repair disk with fsck. I use encryption geom (eli) on swap and data partition.

Thank for your help.

Regards,

Magpie


----------



## MagpieTomas (Jun 24, 2011)

Now I know when the error appears - during connection of Apache with webbrowser. It is the same when the SSL is switched off.


----------



## tingo (Jun 24, 2011)

Enable a dump device, so you can get a crash dump. If you run a reasonably new version of FreeBSD, it supports textdumps, you can post the text here.


----------

